# Gender Critical Feminism



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

As you can probably tell, Kiwifarms has recently become hugely popular with gender critical feminists. This is one of the only websites on the net that freely allows criticism of the trans ideology, which is very worrying. Trans people, especially trans women, are trying to make criticizing trans illegal in the UK. 

Mumsnet is one of the only UK forums that allows the discussion to take place. However, they do not allow personal attacks, so it's hard to discuss specific people. This is why many Mumsnetters are flocking over here. 

I was just wondering what people here think of the trans ideology?

Personally, I do not believe humans can change sex, and I think that gender stereotypes are very harmful. If you have XX chromosomes, you're female. If you have XY chromosomes, you're male.


----------



## Zersetzung (Apr 14, 2019)

It's all a mind game to keep us from discussing transhumanism, ultimately preventing nerds from having skull guns installed and/or escaping the prison of our mortal shackles.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

I wouldn’t presume to tell a complete stranger how they should deal with an issue I have never experienced.  Trans folk have as much of a right to feel respected and safe as anyone else.  Not more, not less.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 14, 2019)

Trannies and leftists are always online, which makes them more likely to become forum moderators, which in turn enables more trannies.

Centrists/moderate liberals are too scared to put the foot down and get rid of them and it ends up destroying the forum (see: SomethingAwful, NeoGAF).

Kiwi Farms isn’t that far away from getting SomethingAwful’d or NeoGAF’d. You just wait.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> Kiwi Farms isn’t that far away from getting SomethingAwful’d or NeoGAF’d.


It’s extremely far away from that.


----------



## Helicopter Pad (Apr 14, 2019)

Troons are dumb, feminists are dumber, either way they're both fun to laugh at.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> no. unlike the crazy tranny mods at those other sites, the ones at KF are reasonable and nice people.
> also null is not a cuck like evilore or lowtax, we are in safe hands here


Leftists will win eventually. They’re known for being slick. How do you think they turned 4/pol/ into the hormone infested shit fest it is now? By infiltrating moderator positions on there. It’ll probably hit here too sometime.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> there's an entire subforum here dedicated to laughing at trannies ("la zorra")
> also this 180 page megathread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/reddits-trans-community.33028/



Yes, those threads are what brought me here. However, I couldn't see a general discussion of gender critical feminism?



Testaclese Maximus said:


> I wouldn’t presume to tell a complete stranger how they should deal with an issue I have never experienced.  Trans folk have as much of a right to feel respected and safe as anyone else.  Not more, not less.



That's fair enough, and neither would I. 

However, the rights of trans people do not trump the rights of others. For example, a trans woman may want to use the women's bathroom in order to feel like a woman. However, whilst this may help the trans woman, it does not help the natal women. Many natal women will feel uncomfortable sharing a bathroom with a man. I am female, and if a man came into a woman's bathroom, I would immediately leave. It wouldn't matter whether he was wearing a dress or not.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> Leftists will win eventually. They’re known for being slick.


No, they’re the opposite of slick.  That’s why Trump is president.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

Helicopter Pad said:


> Troons are dumb, feminists are dumber, either way they're both fun to laugh at.



Why do you think feminists are dumb?


----------



## guccigash (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> Yes, those threads are what brought me here. However, I couldn't see a general discussion of gender critical feminism?



terfs/gender critical feminists megathread






						TERFs / Trans-Exclusionary Radical Feminists / Gender Critical Feminists
					

What do you get when you mix the gender views of the rightwing and the fanatical nonsense of radical feminists? Making this thread at the suggestion of Katsu. We all know how much Christians and shit are triggered by transpeople, this is old news. There's another group that hates them just as...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> Why do you think feminists are dumb?


Because women are dumb, duh.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Because women are dumb, duh.



You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.



BigRuler said:


> well this is a gossip site dedicated to making fun of exceptional individuals on the internet, not an intellectual debate club for academic feminism lol
> 
> there's a few terf-y users here,  and a dedicated TERF thread, but that's primarily for laughing at and making fun of crazy reddit terfs so you probably won't enjoy it very much
> still, most users here tend to support the terf side in the eternal terf-against-trans internet war, and will usually be sympathetic to the terf cause when trannies are acting exceptional again (which is all the time)



TBF, this board is called "Deep Thoughts"...


----------



## 666DEATHGAY (Apr 14, 2019)

People can do whatever weird shit they want but I don't wanna pay for it, hear about it or have a high opinion of it.

Trannys are funny though cause they are fucked up crazy people.

Radical feminists are worse than trannies though because they have so much societal influence.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.


Fake news.


----------



## Foxxo (Apr 14, 2019)

Since when has Kiwi Farms been TERF Central?


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.


As far as I know that is not true. Women's emotional parts of the brain usually take priority, while men use their logical parts more often. There are also many other various differences, including things such as a sexually dimorphic nucleus, currently believed to have a connection with sexuality in animals, including even humans.


Spinster said:


> TBF, this board is called "Deep Thoughts"...


People on KF shitpost everywhere, including Deep Thoughts, especially the more reputable ones like Y2K Baby, Testaclese Maximus and Dynastia. You can't expect people on a forum about speds to take things seriously. Don't take it personally, it doesn't mean they don't respect you or the subject matter.


Foxxo said:


> Since when has Kiwi Farms been TERF Central?


Since after the events surrounding Yaniv and his (probably) still unwaxed ladyballs.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 14, 2019)

First of all, let's use correct terms:

female:
of or denoting the sex that can bear offspring or produce eggs, distinguished biologically by the production of gametes (ova) which can be fertilized by male gametes.
Male
of or denoting the sex that produces small, typically motile gametes, especially spermatozoa, with which a female may be fertilized or inseminated to produce offspring.
• In humans, a male is born if both X and Y chromosomes are present, and a female is born if both the chromosomes are X.

So, no matter how you feel about it, or how liberals feel about it, or what your friends feel about it, or what your gender studies class in college says about it, if you have X & Y you will always be a male, and just because you're a cross-dresser does not mean your sex is changed. Period.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> First of all, let's use correct terms:
> 
> female:
> of or denoting the sex that can bear offspring or produce eggs, distinguished biologically by the production of gametes (ova) which can be fertilized by male gametes.
> ...


Woah, #factsandlogic


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> As you can probably tell, Kiwifarms has recently become hugely popular with gender critical feminists. This is one of the only websites on the net that freely allows criticism of the trans ideology, which is very worrying. Trans people, especially trans women, are trying to make criticizing trans illegal in the UK.
> 
> Mumsnet is one of the only UK forums that allows the discussion to take place. However, they do not allow personal attacks, so it's hard to discuss specific people. This is why many Mumsnetters are flocking over here.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who had nasty gender dysphoria until they transitioned at around 18 with hormones and shit (no sex surgery tho), I think there is a massive difference between people who genuinely have gender dysphoria to the point they shave all their hair before a school dance and then actually try to kill themselves-and these people obsessed with "trans rights" who are obsessed with dead-naming and other idiotic shit.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

As you can probably tell, Kiwifarms has recently become hugely popular with gender critical feminists. This is one of the only websites on the net that freely allows criticism of the trans ideology, which is very worrying. Trans people, especially trans women, are trying to make criticizing trans illegal in the UK. 

Mumsnet is one of the only UK forums that allows the discussion to take place. However, they do not allow personal attacks, so it's hard to discuss specific people. This is why many Mumsnetters are flocking over here. 

I was just wondering what people here think of the trans ideology?

Personally, I do not believe humans can change sex, and I think that gender stereotypes are very harmful. If you have XX chromosomes, you're female. If you have XY chromosomes, you're male.


----------



## Zersetzung (Apr 14, 2019)

It's all a mind game to keep us from discussing transhumanism, ultimately preventing nerds from having skull guns installed and/or escaping the prison of our mortal shackles.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

I wouldn’t presume to tell a complete stranger how they should deal with an issue I have never experienced.  Trans folk have as much of a right to feel respected and safe as anyone else.  Not more, not less.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 14, 2019)

Trannies and leftists are always online, which makes them more likely to become forum moderators, which in turn enables more trannies.

Centrists/moderate liberals are too scared to put the foot down and get rid of them and it ends up destroying the forum (see: SomethingAwful, NeoGAF).

Kiwi Farms isn’t that far away from getting SomethingAwful’d or NeoGAF’d. You just wait.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> Kiwi Farms isn’t that far away from getting SomethingAwful’d or NeoGAF’d.


It’s extremely far away from that.


----------



## Helicopter Pad (Apr 14, 2019)

Troons are dumb, feminists are dumber, either way they're both fun to laugh at.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> no. unlike the crazy tranny mods at those other sites, the ones at KF are reasonable and nice people.
> also null is not a cuck like evilore or lowtax, we are in safe hands here


Leftists will win eventually. They’re known for being slick. How do you think they turned 4/pol/ into the hormone infested shit fest it is now? By infiltrating moderator positions on there. It’ll probably hit here too sometime.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> there's an entire subforum here dedicated to laughing at trannies ("la zorra")
> also this 180 page megathread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/reddits-trans-community.33028/



Yes, those threads are what brought me here. However, I couldn't see a general discussion of gender critical feminism?



Testaclese Maximus said:


> I wouldn’t presume to tell a complete stranger how they should deal with an issue I have never experienced.  Trans folk have as much of a right to feel respected and safe as anyone else.  Not more, not less.



That's fair enough, and neither would I. 

However, the rights of trans people do not trump the rights of others. For example, a trans woman may want to use the women's bathroom in order to feel like a woman. However, whilst this may help the trans woman, it does not help the natal women. Many natal women will feel uncomfortable sharing a bathroom with a man. I am female, and if a man came into a woman's bathroom, I would immediately leave. It wouldn't matter whether he was wearing a dress or not.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> Leftists will win eventually. They’re known for being slick.


No, they’re the opposite of slick.  That’s why Trump is president.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

Helicopter Pad said:


> Troons are dumb, feminists are dumber, either way they're both fun to laugh at.



Why do you think feminists are dumb?


----------



## guccigash (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> Yes, those threads are what brought me here. However, I couldn't see a general discussion of gender critical feminism?



terfs/gender critical feminists megathread






						TERFs / Trans-Exclusionary Radical Feminists / Gender Critical Feminists
					

What do you get when you mix the gender views of the rightwing and the fanatical nonsense of radical feminists? Making this thread at the suggestion of Katsu. We all know how much Christians and shit are triggered by transpeople, this is old news. There's another group that hates them just as...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> Why do you think feminists are dumb?


Because women are dumb, duh.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Because women are dumb, duh.



You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.



BigRuler said:


> well this is a gossip site dedicated to making fun of exceptional individuals on the internet, not an intellectual debate club for academic feminism lol
> 
> there's a few terf-y users here,  and a dedicated TERF thread, but that's primarily for laughing at and making fun of crazy reddit terfs so you probably won't enjoy it very much
> still, most users here tend to support the terf side in the eternal terf-against-trans internet war, and will usually be sympathetic to the terf cause when trannies are acting exceptional again (which is all the time)



TBF, this board is called "Deep Thoughts"...


----------



## 666DEATHGAY (Apr 14, 2019)

People can do whatever weird shit they want but I don't wanna pay for it, hear about it or have a high opinion of it.

Trannys are funny though cause they are fucked up crazy people.

Radical feminists are worse than trannies though because they have so much societal influence.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.


Fake news.


----------



## Foxxo (Apr 14, 2019)

Since when has Kiwi Farms been TERF Central?


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.


As far as I know that is not true. Women's emotional parts of the brain usually take priority, while men use their logical parts more often. There are also many other various differences, including things such as a sexually dimorphic nucleus, currently believed to have a connection with sexuality in animals, including even humans.


Spinster said:


> TBF, this board is called "Deep Thoughts"...


People on KF shitpost everywhere, including Deep Thoughts, especially the more reputable ones like Y2K Baby, Testaclese Maximus and Dynastia. You can't expect people on a forum about speds to take things seriously. Don't take it personally, it doesn't mean they don't respect you or the subject matter.


Foxxo said:


> Since when has Kiwi Farms been TERF Central?


Since after the events surrounding Yaniv and his (probably) still unwaxed ladyballs.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 14, 2019)

First of all, let's use correct terms:

female:
of or denoting the sex that can bear offspring or produce eggs, distinguished biologically by the production of gametes (ova) which can be fertilized by male gametes.
Male
of or denoting the sex that produces small, typically motile gametes, especially spermatozoa, with which a female may be fertilized or inseminated to produce offspring.
• In humans, a male is born if both X and Y chromosomes are present, and a female is born if both the chromosomes are X.

So, no matter how you feel about it, or how liberals feel about it, or what your friends feel about it, or what your gender studies class in college says about it, if you have X & Y you will always be a male, and just because you're a cross-dresser does not mean your sex is changed. Period.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> First of all, let's use correct terms:
> 
> female:
> of or denoting the sex that can bear offspring or produce eggs, distinguished biologically by the production of gametes (ova) which can be fertilized by male gametes.
> ...


Woah, #factsandlogic


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> As you can probably tell, Kiwifarms has recently become hugely popular with gender critical feminists. This is one of the only websites on the net that freely allows criticism of the trans ideology, which is very worrying. Trans people, especially trans women, are trying to make criticizing trans illegal in the UK.
> 
> Mumsnet is one of the only UK forums that allows the discussion to take place. However, they do not allow personal attacks, so it's hard to discuss specific people. This is why many Mumsnetters are flocking over here.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who had nasty gender dysphoria until they transitioned at around 18 with hormones and shit (no sex surgery tho), I think there is a massive difference between people who genuinely have gender dysphoria to the point they shave all their hair before a school dance and then actually try to kill themselves-and these people obsessed with "trans rights" who are obsessed with dead-naming and other idiotic shit.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

As you can probably tell, Kiwifarms has recently become hugely popular with gender critical feminists. This is one of the only websites on the net that freely allows criticism of the trans ideology, which is very worrying. Trans people, especially trans women, are trying to make criticizing trans illegal in the UK. 

Mumsnet is one of the only UK forums that allows the discussion to take place. However, they do not allow personal attacks, so it's hard to discuss specific people. This is why many Mumsnetters are flocking over here. 

I was just wondering what people here think of the trans ideology?

Personally, I do not believe humans can change sex, and I think that gender stereotypes are very harmful. If you have XX chromosomes, you're female. If you have XY chromosomes, you're male.


----------



## Zersetzung (Apr 14, 2019)

It's all a mind game to keep us from discussing transhumanism, ultimately preventing nerds from having skull guns installed and/or escaping the prison of our mortal shackles.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

I wouldn’t presume to tell a complete stranger how they should deal with an issue I have never experienced.  Trans folk have as much of a right to feel respected and safe as anyone else.  Not more, not less.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 14, 2019)

Trannies and leftists are always online, which makes them more likely to become forum moderators, which in turn enables more trannies.

Centrists/moderate liberals are too scared to put the foot down and get rid of them and it ends up destroying the forum (see: SomethingAwful, NeoGAF).

Kiwi Farms isn’t that far away from getting SomethingAwful’d or NeoGAF’d. You just wait.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> Kiwi Farms isn’t that far away from getting SomethingAwful’d or NeoGAF’d.


It’s extremely far away from that.


----------



## Helicopter Pad (Apr 14, 2019)

Troons are dumb, feminists are dumber, either way they're both fun to laugh at.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> no. unlike the crazy tranny mods at those other sites, the ones at KF are reasonable and nice people.
> also null is not a cuck like evilore or lowtax, we are in safe hands here


Leftists will win eventually. They’re known for being slick. How do you think they turned 4/pol/ into the hormone infested shit fest it is now? By infiltrating moderator positions on there. It’ll probably hit here too sometime.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> there's an entire subforum here dedicated to laughing at trannies ("la zorra")
> also this 180 page megathread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/reddits-trans-community.33028/



Yes, those threads are what brought me here. However, I couldn't see a general discussion of gender critical feminism?



Testaclese Maximus said:


> I wouldn’t presume to tell a complete stranger how they should deal with an issue I have never experienced.  Trans folk have as much of a right to feel respected and safe as anyone else.  Not more, not less.



That's fair enough, and neither would I. 

However, the rights of trans people do not trump the rights of others. For example, a trans woman may want to use the women's bathroom in order to feel like a woman. However, whilst this may help the trans woman, it does not help the natal women. Many natal women will feel uncomfortable sharing a bathroom with a man. I am female, and if a man came into a woman's bathroom, I would immediately leave. It wouldn't matter whether he was wearing a dress or not.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> Leftists will win eventually. They’re known for being slick.


No, they’re the opposite of slick.  That’s why Trump is president.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

Helicopter Pad said:


> Troons are dumb, feminists are dumber, either way they're both fun to laugh at.



Why do you think feminists are dumb?


----------



## guccigash (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> Yes, those threads are what brought me here. However, I couldn't see a general discussion of gender critical feminism?



terfs/gender critical feminists megathread






						TERFs / Trans-Exclusionary Radical Feminists / Gender Critical Feminists
					

What do you get when you mix the gender views of the rightwing and the fanatical nonsense of radical feminists? Making this thread at the suggestion of Katsu. We all know how much Christians and shit are triggered by transpeople, this is old news. There's another group that hates them just as...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> Why do you think feminists are dumb?


Because women are dumb, duh.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Because women are dumb, duh.



You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.



BigRuler said:


> well this is a gossip site dedicated to making fun of exceptional individuals on the internet, not an intellectual debate club for academic feminism lol
> 
> there's a few terf-y users here,  and a dedicated TERF thread, but that's primarily for laughing at and making fun of crazy reddit terfs so you probably won't enjoy it very much
> still, most users here tend to support the terf side in the eternal terf-against-trans internet war, and will usually be sympathetic to the terf cause when trannies are acting exceptional again (which is all the time)



TBF, this board is called "Deep Thoughts"...


----------



## 666DEATHGAY (Apr 14, 2019)

People can do whatever weird shit they want but I don't wanna pay for it, hear about it or have a high opinion of it.

Trannys are funny though cause they are fucked up crazy people.

Radical feminists are worse than trannies though because they have so much societal influence.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.


Fake news.


----------



## Foxxo (Apr 14, 2019)

Since when has Kiwi Farms been TERF Central?


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.


As far as I know that is not true. Women's emotional parts of the brain usually take priority, while men use their logical parts more often. There are also many other various differences, including things such as a sexually dimorphic nucleus, currently believed to have a connection with sexuality in animals, including even humans.


Spinster said:


> TBF, this board is called "Deep Thoughts"...


People on KF shitpost everywhere, including Deep Thoughts, especially the more reputable ones like Y2K Baby, Testaclese Maximus and Dynastia. You can't expect people on a forum about speds to take things seriously. Don't take it personally, it doesn't mean they don't respect you or the subject matter.


Foxxo said:


> Since when has Kiwi Farms been TERF Central?


Since after the events surrounding Yaniv and his (probably) still unwaxed ladyballs.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 14, 2019)

First of all, let's use correct terms:

female:
of or denoting the sex that can bear offspring or produce eggs, distinguished biologically by the production of gametes (ova) which can be fertilized by male gametes.
Male
of or denoting the sex that produces small, typically motile gametes, especially spermatozoa, with which a female may be fertilized or inseminated to produce offspring.
• In humans, a male is born if both X and Y chromosomes are present, and a female is born if both the chromosomes are X.

So, no matter how you feel about it, or how liberals feel about it, or what your friends feel about it, or what your gender studies class in college says about it, if you have X & Y you will always be a male, and just because you're a cross-dresser does not mean your sex is changed. Period.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> First of all, let's use correct terms:
> 
> female:
> of or denoting the sex that can bear offspring or produce eggs, distinguished biologically by the production of gametes (ova) which can be fertilized by male gametes.
> ...


Woah, #factsandlogic


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> As you can probably tell, Kiwifarms has recently become hugely popular with gender critical feminists. This is one of the only websites on the net that freely allows criticism of the trans ideology, which is very worrying. Trans people, especially trans women, are trying to make criticizing trans illegal in the UK.
> 
> Mumsnet is one of the only UK forums that allows the discussion to take place. However, they do not allow personal attacks, so it's hard to discuss specific people. This is why many Mumsnetters are flocking over here.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who had nasty gender dysphoria until they transitioned at around 18 with hormones and shit (no sex surgery tho), I think there is a massive difference between people who genuinely have gender dysphoria to the point they shave all their hair before a school dance and then actually try to kill themselves-and these people obsessed with "trans rights" who are obsessed with dead-naming and other idiotic shit.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

As you can probably tell, Kiwifarms has recently become hugely popular with gender critical feminists. This is one of the only websites on the net that freely allows criticism of the trans ideology, which is very worrying. Trans people, especially trans women, are trying to make criticizing trans illegal in the UK. 

Mumsnet is one of the only UK forums that allows the discussion to take place. However, they do not allow personal attacks, so it's hard to discuss specific people. This is why many Mumsnetters are flocking over here. 

I was just wondering what people here think of the trans ideology?

Personally, I do not believe humans can change sex, and I think that gender stereotypes are very harmful. If you have XX chromosomes, you're female. If you have XY chromosomes, you're male.


----------



## Zersetzung (Apr 14, 2019)

It's all a mind game to keep us from discussing transhumanism, ultimately preventing nerds from having skull guns installed and/or escaping the prison of our mortal shackles.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

I wouldn’t presume to tell a complete stranger how they should deal with an issue I have never experienced.  Trans folk have as much of a right to feel respected and safe as anyone else.  Not more, not less.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 14, 2019)

Trannies and leftists are always online, which makes them more likely to become forum moderators, which in turn enables more trannies.

Centrists/moderate liberals are too scared to put the foot down and get rid of them and it ends up destroying the forum (see: SomethingAwful, NeoGAF).

Kiwi Farms isn’t that far away from getting SomethingAwful’d or NeoGAF’d. You just wait.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> Kiwi Farms isn’t that far away from getting SomethingAwful’d or NeoGAF’d.


It’s extremely far away from that.


----------



## Helicopter Pad (Apr 14, 2019)

Troons are dumb, feminists are dumber, either way they're both fun to laugh at.


----------



## SigSauer (Apr 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> no. unlike the crazy tranny mods at those other sites, the ones at KF are reasonable and nice people.
> also null is not a cuck like evilore or lowtax, we are in safe hands here


Leftists will win eventually. They’re known for being slick. How do you think they turned 4/pol/ into the hormone infested shit fest it is now? By infiltrating moderator positions on there. It’ll probably hit here too sometime.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

BigRuler said:


> there's an entire subforum here dedicated to laughing at trannies ("la zorra")
> also this 180 page megathread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/reddits-trans-community.33028/



Yes, those threads are what brought me here. However, I couldn't see a general discussion of gender critical feminism?



Testaclese Maximus said:


> I wouldn’t presume to tell a complete stranger how they should deal with an issue I have never experienced.  Trans folk have as much of a right to feel respected and safe as anyone else.  Not more, not less.



That's fair enough, and neither would I. 

However, the rights of trans people do not trump the rights of others. For example, a trans woman may want to use the women's bathroom in order to feel like a woman. However, whilst this may help the trans woman, it does not help the natal women. Many natal women will feel uncomfortable sharing a bathroom with a man. I am female, and if a man came into a woman's bathroom, I would immediately leave. It wouldn't matter whether he was wearing a dress or not.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 14, 2019)

SigSauer said:


> Leftists will win eventually. They’re known for being slick.


No, they’re the opposite of slick.  That’s why Trump is president.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

Helicopter Pad said:


> Troons are dumb, feminists are dumber, either way they're both fun to laugh at.



Why do you think feminists are dumb?


----------



## guccigash (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> Yes, those threads are what brought me here. However, I couldn't see a general discussion of gender critical feminism?



terfs/gender critical feminists megathread






						TERFs / Trans-Exclusionary Radical Feminists / Gender Critical Feminists
					

What do you get when you mix the gender views of the rightwing and the fanatical nonsense of radical feminists? Making this thread at the suggestion of Katsu. We all know how much Christians and shit are triggered by transpeople, this is old news. There's another group that hates them just as...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> Why do you think feminists are dumb?


Because women are dumb, duh.


----------



## Spinster (Apr 14, 2019)

Tard Baby said:


> Because women are dumb, duh.



You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.



BigRuler said:


> well this is a gossip site dedicated to making fun of exceptional individuals on the internet, not an intellectual debate club for academic feminism lol
> 
> there's a few terf-y users here,  and a dedicated TERF thread, but that's primarily for laughing at and making fun of crazy reddit terfs so you probably won't enjoy it very much
> still, most users here tend to support the terf side in the eternal terf-against-trans internet war, and will usually be sympathetic to the terf cause when trannies are acting exceptional again (which is all the time)



TBF, this board is called "Deep Thoughts"...


----------



## 666DEATHGAY (Apr 14, 2019)

People can do whatever weird shit they want but I don't wanna pay for it, hear about it or have a high opinion of it.

Trannys are funny though cause they are fucked up crazy people.

Radical feminists are worse than trannies though because they have so much societal influence.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.


Fake news.


----------



## Foxxo (Apr 14, 2019)

Since when has Kiwi Farms been TERF Central?


----------



## Wendy Carter (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> You know there's no such thing as a "lady brain", right? Women are almost identical to men in terms of intelligence, and so forth.


As far as I know that is not true. Women's emotional parts of the brain usually take priority, while men use their logical parts more often. There are also many other various differences, including things such as a sexually dimorphic nucleus, currently believed to have a connection with sexuality in animals, including even humans.


Spinster said:


> TBF, this board is called "Deep Thoughts"...


People on KF shitpost everywhere, including Deep Thoughts, especially the more reputable ones like Y2K Baby, Testaclese Maximus and Dynastia. You can't expect people on a forum about speds to take things seriously. Don't take it personally, it doesn't mean they don't respect you or the subject matter.


Foxxo said:


> Since when has Kiwi Farms been TERF Central?


Since after the events surrounding Yaniv and his (probably) still unwaxed ladyballs.


----------



## Jeremy Galt (Apr 14, 2019)

First of all, let's use correct terms:

female:
of or denoting the sex that can bear offspring or produce eggs, distinguished biologically by the production of gametes (ova) which can be fertilized by male gametes.
Male
of or denoting the sex that produces small, typically motile gametes, especially spermatozoa, with which a female may be fertilized or inseminated to produce offspring.
• In humans, a male is born if both X and Y chromosomes are present, and a female is born if both the chromosomes are X.

So, no matter how you feel about it, or how liberals feel about it, or what your friends feel about it, or what your gender studies class in college says about it, if you have X & Y you will always be a male, and just because you're a cross-dresser does not mean your sex is changed. Period.

Thanks for participating.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeremy Galt said:


> First of all, let's use correct terms:
> 
> female:
> of or denoting the sex that can bear offspring or produce eggs, distinguished biologically by the production of gametes (ova) which can be fertilized by male gametes.
> ...


Woah, #factsandlogic


----------



## Eryngium (Apr 14, 2019)

Spinster said:


> As you can probably tell, Kiwifarms has recently become hugely popular with gender critical feminists. This is one of the only websites on the net that freely allows criticism of the trans ideology, which is very worrying. Trans people, especially trans women, are trying to make criticizing trans illegal in the UK.
> 
> Mumsnet is one of the only UK forums that allows the discussion to take place. However, they do not allow personal attacks, so it's hard to discuss specific people. This is why many Mumsnetters are flocking over here.
> 
> ...


I have a friend who had nasty gender dysphoria until they transitioned at around 18 with hormones and shit (no sex surgery tho), I think there is a massive difference between people who genuinely have gender dysphoria to the point they shave all their hair before a school dance and then actually try to kill themselves-and these people obsessed with "trans rights" who are obsessed with dead-naming and other idiotic shit.


----------

